# All-American CO - 365th Fighter Group ...



## chicoartist (Aug 30, 2008)

Col. Ray J. Stecker, Commanding Officer of the 9th AF's 365th Fighter Group _Hell Hawks_, 26 June 44 (at the time the 365th moved from England to the continent to support the allied armies) to 26 April 45. Presided over the groups _two_ DUC awards (among others) for combat actions in Germany on 21 Oct 44 and 20 April 45. 1932 All-American at West Point. My refs don't show Col. Stecker with any aerial victories, but I'll bet he tore up more than his share of ground targets!








Modelers note the interesting prop blade "warning tip":






Read more about it:
Air Power in the Battle of the Bulge

Wade


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 2, 2008)

Sweet pictures and info there Wade, many thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes Thank you very much for uploading.


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2008)

Wade thanks for bringing back some old pics, have the top one in my files buried at least 15 years ago. the Hellhawks had a great book printed of their unit an OOP title but worth picking up if you can find it anywhere. the unit had 588 locos destroyed in it's credit. some 259 air kills and 110 on the ground.

codes were : D5
B4
C4

and yes they were a kick A** outfit

also note the 3 colour band at the edge of the engine cowling as an ID mark in 1945 when the pics were taken


----------

